# 44 dollar portable induction burner.Today only



## rockbox (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry I just saw it. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...hBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16896268027


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 10, 2011)

Last time I built a computer, the card reader I bought was made by Rosewill. Based on it's flawless performance, I would say they are highly qualified to make an induction burner.


----------



## Line cooked (Jul 10, 2011)

That is a sick deal


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jul 10, 2011)

just got that and the bissel vacmop thing with this code for $10 off, thanks for the tip!
http://www.techbargains.com/newegg_coupons.cfm?r1=1


----------



## deker (Jul 10, 2011)

I picked one of these up. Basically it's an experiment. We have a glass top electric right now that is a PITA to clean, but we don't have municipal gas available, and I don't want to have to drop a propane bottle behind the house, so induction is next on the list to try. What we're not sure about is the cleanup. If it'll have the same issues of burnt-on crap that the electric does I'm not going to bother. So, we'll see what a somewhat crappy burner does when I try to screw it up. So far it allows me to make the perfect over-medium egg (which is my favorite and IMHO one of the hardest preparations to get right) and I did some kind of slowly cooked (almost stewed/steamed) burgers last night that turned out nicely. More reports as I abuse it 

-d


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 10, 2011)

I've had an induction cooktop for a bit over a year, so I can answer one of your questions, the one about burnt on "stuff". Short answer, it can't happen, since the induction cooktop won't get even as hot as the pan itself. In fact, if you spill something, lift up the pan and wipe the cooktop with a paper towel or damp sponge. 

Rick


----------



## rockbox (Jul 10, 2011)

Just remember that this induction burner only has half the power of a built in model, so don't judge it for its speed. It will only be slightly faster than a regular hot pad.


----------



## deker (Jul 10, 2011)

rockbox said:


> Just remember that this induction burner only has half the power of a built in model, so don't judge it for its speed. It will only be slightly faster than a regular hot pad.


 
That much I know. This was less of a "how fast can it boil water?" test and more of a "how much of a PITA to clean is it?" test. I figure that at some point I'll put something on the burner, set a pot on it, and let it cook to see what happens.

Oh, there's also the fact that I only have ONE pan that will work right now, so I'd have to buy new pans too...

-d


----------



## Ratton (Jul 10, 2011)

deker said:


> Oh, there's also the fact that I only have ONE pan that will work right now, so I'd have to buy new pans too...
> 
> -d



I have had great luck buying induction ready cookware from TJ Maxx at a great price!!! If you have one close to you check it out!!:cool2:

The glass top does not get hot to heat the pan, it only gets hot from the heat given off from the pan getting hot, which is never enough to bake the food on; clean up is a non issue.....it just wipes off!!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 11, 2011)

These deals always look great until I look at the shipping prices to Hawaii... I have the same problem as Deker - more pots and pans than any reasonable person needs, but few of them would work on induction. Still hoping that my next place will have a gas stove, I guess...

Stefan


----------



## deker (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm assuming that a magnet is my best friend when hunting for induction friendly cookware, right?

-d


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 11, 2011)

deker said:


> I'm assuming that a magnet is my best friend when hunting for induction friendly cookware, right?
> 
> -d


 
Absolutely.


----------

